# More website theft



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

This is blatant:

Compare:

http://www.louiespropainting.com/index.html

to:

www.ecopainting.ca

I called the owner, no luck.
I called the host/designer nothing.

I contacted HostGator, their host, and they say there is nothing they can do
without a DMCA complaint. 
Amazing how every host including Microsoft support team is able to eliminate
blatant website theft but Hostgator needs the whole legal procedure.

Again compare :
http://www.louiespropainting.com/index.html
to:
www.ecopainting.ca

It's so obvious, it's funny.
Even with the Wayback Machine archives available, they still host a cheat!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I gotta say....first of all, who do we know, if anything, who stole from who?

And secondly, that looks like a cheapo e107 template that millions of people have access to. 

On a side note, it's pretty bizarre that I live in the next town over from the one in Maine. You want me to go over and knock on his door George?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have some evidence, and I'm just gonna let this ride out a little George. I wanna see where it goes before I show my cards.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

framerman said:


> I gotta say....first of all, who do we know, if anything, who stole from who?
> 
> And secondly, that looks like a cheapo e107 template that millions of people have access to.
> 
> On a side note, it's pretty bizarre that I live in the next town over from the one in Maine. You want me to go over and knock on his door George?


Wayback Machine archives can tell you easily who was first.
He only has that domain for a few months,
He doesn't even have any e-mail to be contacted with. I left a voice mail.
My problem is with his host.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

George Z said:


> Wayback Machine archives can tell you easily who was first.
> He only has that domain for a few months,.


Yea, unless he moved domains that is a pretty solid case!



George Z said:


> My problem is with his host.


I'm not really surprised that they require a DMCA complaint to take down a customers website. They need something to go on.

Have you looked into filing one?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Yea, unless he moved domains that is a pretty solid case!
> 
> I'm not really surprised that they require a DMCA complaint to take down a customers website. They need something to go on.
> 
> Have you looked into filing one?


The problem is that there are about 4-5 sites a week that need to be contacted.
It takes a lot of work as it is.
Most hosts respond quickly without it 
often the site owner responds before that.
It seems I might have to find a template I can quickly fill and send.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

You have another to check also George. Scroll down the page.

http://easynigeriaservices.com/services.htm


----------



## Joe Wood (Sep 20, 2005)

I've had to file a DMCA Notice a couple of times, and each time it worked like a charm with the people taking down the content within a day.

Here's the example that I used.
http://futurequest.net/Services/TOS/DMCA/DMCANotice.php

Send one to their webmaster and one to the Host and I bet you'll get some quick action!


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*I just think it's both sad and funny at the same time.*
*Websites are so easy to make now that my 9 year old does it.*
*Even copying your format, he could have at least changed the colors and wording...he knew enough to alter the location name.*
*He couldn't think of any way to customize the rest of the wording?*
*It's so obvious it almost likes like someone pulled a prank on you and made it that way intentionally.*


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *I just think it's both sad and funny at the same time.*
> *Websites are so easy to make now that my 9 year old does it.*
> *Even copying your format, he could have at least changed the colors and wording...he knew enough to alter the location name.*
> *He couldn't think of any way to customize the rest of the wording?*
> *It's so obvious it almost likes like someone pulled a prank on you and made it that way intentionally.*


That's what drives ne crazy!
Hostgator basicaly said: how do I know who is copying whom? 
Too stubborn to click on the two links provided.
Very funny!


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Joe Wood said:


> I've had to file a DMCA Notice a couple of times, and each time it worked like a charm with the people taking down the content within a day.
> 
> Here's the example that I used.
> http://futurequest.net/Services/TOS/DMCA/DMCANotice.php
> ...


Thanks for that!
I am customizing that form.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

framerman said:


> You have another to check also George. Scroll down the page.
> 
> http://easynigeriaservices.com/services.htm


Thanks.
Amazing!
I could swear we didn't go to Nigeria to paint that house in the picture


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

George Z said:


> Thanks.
> Amazing!
> I could swear we didn't go to Nigeria to paint that house in the picture


Wow George, you have a much broader customer base than I thought.

BTW, if you have to go back over there for a touch-up, let me know.
I have a guy there who was supposed to send me 17 million in US dollars.
I sent him all my banking info, but haven't heard back yet. :laughing:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> BTW, if you have to go back over there for a touch-up, let me know.
> I have a guy there who was supposed to send me 17 million in US dollars.
> I sent him all my banking info, but haven't heard back yet. :laughing


Great, 
we had the SWB

Now the Nigerians are into it!


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

site's down. I guessed it worked.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

http://www.louiespropainting.com/ this still works, it brings you to the index.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

framerman said:


> You have another to check also George. Scroll down the page.
> 
> http://easynigeriaservices.com/services.htm


If you scroll over that picture it still has your text...

"Your local Toronto Painters can transform the interior of any home interior with paint and colour"

:laughing:


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

We get ganked all the time too. Shouldnt this be someone elses responsibility like the webmaster, host, or domain provider? Who has time to check and follow up with these criminals. Something has to work so they cant post same exact content/text word for word. 

No rules or rugulations in the wonderful world of the internet.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

welovepainting said:


> Shouldnt this be someone elses responsibility like the webmaster, host, or domain provider? Who has time to check and follow up with these criminals. Something has to work so they cant post same exact content/text word for word.


No more than it should be the responsibility of the phone company to manage the content of what people say over the phone.

All service providers that I have seen usually have some sort of usage policy advocating that you are not using their service for anything illegal. It would be impossible for them to censor everything that moves through them.

Very much the same as if every single bag, box and carton was checked at the border coming in. Maybe it could be, but it would slow things way the hell down to the point of impracticality.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

George,

I noticed your website looks a lot like mine.


----------

